# July 2010 Throwdown Voting Poll



## sumosmoke

We have 8 great entries into the July 2010 TD. The creative juices were flowing and all look great!

_*This poll will be open for 7 days and the last day to vote is 8/7/10.*_

Entry #1: countrystyle smoked ribs stuffed with blue crab wrapped with bacon and a few apricot glazed friends (these are boneless spare ribs)








Entry #2: Hubbard squash stuffed with sausage dressing and pork spare ribs along with beef ribs and orange tree leaves for the Armadillo's ears and tail







Entry #3: Hickory smoked spare ribs with a chipotle/peach/bourban glaze







Entry #4: Colorado Crown of Spares, with Southwest Cornbread Center







Entry #5: Sweet & Sassy Glazed Ribs. Rubbed with cumin, garlic and onion powder, black pepper, salt and cayenne, glazed with a cayenne, brown sugar, butter and lime juice concoction







Entry #6: Raspberry Pomegranite Spares, Sparemeat Satay, Sparemeat Empanadas, Pork Spare Riblets







Entry #7: The Smoked All American, pork ribs smoked with apple chips, with smoked homemade apple sauce, smoked homemade mac and cheese and smoked corn on the cob







Entry #8: Aloha Spares with my Hawaiian Mustard BBQ Sauce


----------



## richoso1

Those are some real scrumptious looking entries.Be proud of your entries, Jenny Craig is in the middle of having a stroke. Seriously, has anyone ever seen a picture of her?


----------



## mballi3011

Now this one is gonna be really hard and all I want to know is where do I get the tasting menu of all this great looking ribs. I want number 3.......no 6........maybe 2.......what about 4........

WILMA.......... Get Me a BEER.......

I could be here awhile........no number .......8 .......16.... there's no 16 I guess that is wishing ha


----------



## Bearcarver

*Good Lord !*

We're supposed to pick ONE !?!?!?

This is gonna take some serious contemplation !

I'll be back later, after I dry off !

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

This one is going to be a tough one to judge with all the good entries... Maybe you should send all us judges samples...


----------



## richoso1

I know it's the weekend, but less than 10 votes on the July throwdown? I know that Laurel has worked hard to keep the throwdown events alive and kicking, so let's get out and do some voting. I thank you Laurel for your dedication and the work involved.


----------



## Bearcarver

richoso1 said:


> I know it's the weekend, but less than 10 votes on the July throwdown? I know that Laurel has worked hard to keep the throwdown events alive and kicking, so let's get out and do some voting. I thank you Laurel for your dedication and the work involved.


Hey Rich,

This is not an easy decision----I did not vote yet, but I will as soon as my headache, from trying to choose one entry, goes away!

Let's keep bumping this one every time it drops back. These guys all deserve a lot of votes !

Bear


----------



## richoso1

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> This is not an easy decision----I did not vote yet, but I will as soon as my headache, from trying to choose one entry, goes away!
> 
> Let's keep bumping this one every time it drops back. These guys all deserve a lot of votes !
> 
> Bear


I agree that it's not an easy task, but I would like to see more of a voter turnout.

Now with that all said and done, I'll send this thread to Bump City.


----------



## richoso1

Brought to you live from "Bump City".


----------



## pineywoods

Can I just vote for all of them they all look outstanding!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Alright guys-----140 views-----only 12 votes!?!?

Let's get some votes on these great entries !!!

Bump,

Bearcarver


----------



## shooter1

Good luck to all that entered! Looks Good.


----------



## que-ball

Bumped and voted.  Still only 20 votes cast.


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Voted and bumpity bump


----------



## littlt

Well I voted...not easy, dats fo sho!  They all look really yummy!  ...was hopin it'd bump on da vote, but guess I gotta give 'er a lil kick.  :-D


----------



## beer-b-q

Bumpty, Bump, Bump...


----------



## Bearcarver

27 votes including mine.

Bumpin' it down the road!

Bear


----------



## miamirick

looks like some fine entries

looking forward to a couple of those sauce recipies


----------



## smokey paul

OK where do i get my button "I VOTED" lol

29 and counting wow Bear, how long did you take to vote It took me about 1 hr of just looking and reading.

One suggestion is that you are numbering the pictures but the numbers do not show up in the ballet, might be easier  to vote if they match.. They do match if you could down from the top just the number would help.

Edit: I just noted that we have had 233 views, I know some are us who are interested in the count but the question is Can non-members 1, see the poll and 2. can they vote. maybe there have been a lot of lookers but can not vote???

Good smoking


----------



## werdwolf

Oh my gosh!  I just did not have enough time this month to get to my entry that I thought was pretty good.  I would have been humbled by the competition.  I can't wait to see the "how to" picks.

OK, will place a vote, but great job everyone.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokey paul said:


> OK where do i get my button "I VOTED" lol
> 
> 29 and counting wow Bear, how long did you take to vote It took me about 1 hr of just looking and reading.
> 
> One suggestion is that you are numbering the pictures but the numbers do not show up in the ballet, might be easier  to vote if they match.. They do match if you could down from the top just the number would help.
> 
> Edit: I just noted that we have had 233 views, I know some are us who are interested in the count but the question is Can non-members 1, see the poll and 2. can they vote. maybe there have been a lot of lookers but can not vote???
> 
> Good smoking


Actually it took me a couple days to vote. Kept giving me a headache trying to decide. I actually thought about not voting at all. Probably about 6 or 8 of those views are mine. I think the number of views would be a lot less if once a person has viewed it once, it wouldn't count any of his views after that. Every time somebody goes to check the voting score, it counts them as another view.

Bump,

Bear


----------



## squirrel

I'm guessing about 100 of the views are mine. LOL! Maybe not that many, but this is my first time being involved in a throwdown and it's alot of fun, very distracting and that's good for me right now. I haven't voted yet either, I'm gonna be one of those that waits til the last day. I agree with Bear, that it would be more realistic if after you visited once it didn't count you again, but I don't know how that could happen.

Congrats to all that entered, everything looks yummy! I can't believe with all the members on this site that there were only eight entries, especially for spare ribs! Oh and I already have a plan for the brisket throwdown! It's on man! LOL! Love this place, it's a real blessing.


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> I'm guessing about 100 of the views are mine. LOL! Maybe not that many, but this is my first time being involved in a throwdown and it's alot of fun, very distracting and that's good for me right now. I haven't voted yet either, I'm gonna be one of those that waits til the last day. I agree with Bear, that it would be more realistic if after you visited once it didn't count you again, but I don't know how that could happen.
> 
> Congrats to all that entered, everything looks yummy! I can't believe with all the members on this site that there were only eight entries, especially for spare ribs! Oh and I already have a plan for the brisket throwdown! It's on man! LOL! Love this place, it's a real blessing.


Hi Cheryl,

I don't know how that is done either, but I don't know how anything is done to make computers work. I do know that it was done like that on a carving site I used to frequent, but like I said, "I have no idea how they did it". I usually just chalk it up to "MAGIC".

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

Man this was a hard one and Cheryl you could only have had 50 views cause the other 50 were mine

I finally pulled the trigger and am vote #33 accordig to the tally

Great job by all and where is my sample plate?


----------



## warthog

Well I finally voted.  I wish I could have voted for more then one.  They all looked wonderful.

Wow this makes me hungry.


----------



## cheezeerider

Better late than never I guess. Haven't had much time on the PC lately. Looks awesome everyone. Good job!!!


----------



## lugnutz

Squirrel said:


> I'm guessing about 100 of the views are mine. LOL! Maybe not that many, but this is my first time being involved in a throwdown and it's alot of fun, very distracting and that's good for me right now. I haven't voted yet either, I'm gonna be one of those that waits til the last day. I agree with Bear, that it would be more realistic if after you visited once it didn't count you again, but I don't know how that could happen.
> 
> Congrats to all that entered, everything looks yummy! I can't believe with all the members on this site that there were only eight entries, especially for spare ribs! Oh and I already have a plan for the brisket throwdown! It's on man! LOL! Love this place, it's a real blessing.


Bring it on Sitster!  I ain't never done a brisket but I just might have to take that leap! I just never considered brisket all that interesting tho ?????? hmmm.

Nice job guys!  I don't know how you all find the creativity for the presentation, I use up all of mine on the main dish LOL


----------



## beer-b-q

*All these members and ONLY 40 Votes...*

*Come on people lets get some votes in here....*


----------



## Bearcarver

Beer-B-Q said:


> *All these members and ONLY 40 Votes...*
> 
> *Come on people lets get some votes in here....*


Good job paul!

I must have dozed off----24 hours without a Bump!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

Okay, It is your Patriotic Duty To Get Out And VOTE...

|* 30 replies | 374 views | 41Votes |*

Does anyone see a problem here... 

It won't bite you if you cast a vote, Trust Me...


----------



## richoso1

Bumping it up direct from the riot zone...


----------



## beer-b-q

Bump again.


----------



## beer-b-q

Bump


----------



## Bearcarver

BUMP 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Vote !


----------



## beer-b-q

Bump, 

*Come On Lets Get The Vote Out People!!!  *

*I Know That More Than 44 People Are Old Enough To Vote On This Forum...*


----------



## jbg4208

Voted!!

Movin on up!!


----------



## beer-b-q

*Come on Now Out of Over 20,000 members and only 46 votes, lets get some more votes in here... *

*Surely we can get at least 100 members with an opinion, that shouldn't be too hard should it?*


----------



## jirodriguez

Voted! Hard choice all looked really, really, good!

Bumpity, bump!


----------



## tjohnson

OMG!

All look Great!

"Eenie, Meenie Miney Moe........."

Done!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q

*Okay we still need 46 more members to vote so we can hit 100...*

*Lets get the Vote Out...*


----------



## dale5351

I clicked the vote now button and nothing happened.  They all look good, but I'd vote for the sweet & sassy ribs with the hickory smoked and peach/chipote glaze being a very close second.


----------



## miamirick

looks like a clear first place.                 but runner up is rib to rib

lets get some more votes in people

my favorite is the ribs!

my dog licks the whole screen so i guess all the pics are delicious


----------



## lugnutz

I was doin pretty good in this whole vote thing till ya'll started this rally for more voters


----------



## beer-b-q

Lugnutz said:


> I was doin pretty good in this whole vote thing till ya'll started this rally for more voters


Hey, it's an election year, ya hafta get the vote out...


----------



## squirrel

Hey Lug! It ain't over til the fat lady sings, I still haven't voted yet, waiting til the last minute. I bet others are doing that too.


----------



## beer-b-q

We seem to have hit that dreaded stall at 56 Votes,  Lets get some more Votes in Time is Running Out...


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks like were getting a good amount of votes. Keep it up everyone. And once again this was a tough one to pick. Great job everyone.


----------



## smoke_chef

This is the hardest one to vote for yet. Some of these pictures look professionally done. Amazing talent on this site. Well done to all for sure!!!


----------



## the dude abides

wow i thought the throwdowns died out.  nice to see they're not only alive but flourshing.  i'll vote soon, but it'll be tough.  congrats to all that entered.  everyone has much to be proud of


----------



## Bearcarver

Bump

Today is the last day to vote!


----------



## sumosmoke

The Dude Abides said:


> wow i thought the throwdowns died out.  nice to see they're not only alive but flourshing.  i'll vote soon, but it'll be tough.  congrats to all that entered.  everyone has much to be proud of


Most definitely alive, and flourishing. Some great prizes are awarded and the creativity of our members on SMF explodes on the screen. 

_*LAST DAY TO VOTE!!*_ 

Thanks to everyone that has voted, and to the contestants. I'll have my popcorn bucket to watch this one narrow down to the end, tonight!


----------



## beer-b-q

Come on folks we can hit 100 if we try, we have past the half way point and only 40 to go... 

To all you out there that hasn't voted, *VOTE!!!*

You would want people to vote if it was your entry...


----------



## beer-b-q

*<<<TIME IS NOT ON YOUR SIDE>>> *

*<<<TIME IS RUNNING OUT>>> *

*<<<GET OUT AND VOTE>>>*


----------



## pops6927

?

(I voted did you?)


----------



## silverwolf636

Wow! They all look great!!!

Tuff deciding on this one.

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## squirrel

I just voted! I was gonna wait til like two minutes before midnight, but I just fixed myself one of these:







so I better get on with it! I figured since I voted for the one with a Hawaiian theme, I should make something tropical!


----------



## sumosmoke

Umm ... that frosty beverage looks mighty fine, my dear friend!


----------



## sumosmoke

Make no mistake, the poll might say that it expires on 7/18, however it will expire at midnight tonight (which would be 7/18). Just making sure to clarify that in case the thing doesn't close, like it should, at midnight EST.

*VOTE VOTE VOTE !!!*


----------



## beer-b-q

Squirrel said:


> I just voted! I was gonna wait til like two minutes before midnight, but I just fixed myself one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I better get on with it! I figured since I voted for the one with a Hawaiian theme, I should make something tropical!


Cheryl looks like from the blender in the background you made *More Than ONE*...  Looks to be several more in reserve... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


sumosmoke said:


> Make no mistake, the poll might say that it expires on 7/18, however it will expire at midnight tonight (which would be 7/18). Just making sure to clarify that in case the thing doesn't close, like it should, at midnight EST.
> 
> *VOTE VOTE VOTE !!!*


You did mean 7/8/2010 didn't you? *Poll expires: Aug 8, 2010*


----------



## beer-b-q

*POLLS CLOSE IN 2hrs and 10 Min... 12:00 E.S.T.*

*<<<WE NEED MORE VOTES>>>*


----------



## squirrel

Hey Beer - those are "virgins" as I was trying to get the ingredients correct. Umm, yea, that is what I was doing. I'll be posting about this drink along with the pompano I grilled with a hint of smoke last night, yea, the same night I got blinded with jalapeno juice. Squirrels are not the most intelligent rodents in the world. Just sayin'.


----------



## sumosmoke

Voting for this contest has ended!


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> Hey Beer - those are "virgins" as I was trying to get the ingredients correct. Umm, yea, that is what I was doing. I'll be posting about this drink along with the pompano I grilled with a hint of smoke last night, yea, the same night I got blinded with jalapeno juice. Squirrels are not the most intelligent rodents in the world. Just sayin'.


I don't know about that.

The squirrels around here are pretty smart.

However they haven't figured out how to turn the power off on my Bird Feeder Electric Squirrel Zapper. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sumosmoke

I'm waiting on one more vote from a Judge before posting the winners of the July TD.

Didn't want anyone to think I might have forgot to post the winners ...


----------



## lugnutz

so is this judge voting via smoke signals from Cambodia ??


----------

